# My Wheel Project....Pic Intensive



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

So I started with these crappy looking things. I picked them up yesterday for 3 hundo in PA 

























I added these products to the mix!









I sanded down the lip and the face

























Then I taped the lip

































Primed









First Spray









Second Spray









Clear Spray









All done, one Wheel down and three to go :thumbup:


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

The look good man..


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Looks good. Polishing is a pita isnt it


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

Thanks fellas.... Yeah that final rim isnt even fully polished and it took me two hours. Getting the clear coat off was a pita too. I need to get some new tires then I will be ready to throw them on :laugh:


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

this reminds me of my wheel project a while back.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3919439-wheels-rotted-but-I-fixed-them!
man it was a lot of work!

then my buddy did this to them after i got tired of constantly cleaning and using metal polish on the lips.
http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff54/b_purkiss/H20 Sat2/IMG_0083.jpg
http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff54/b_purkiss/H20 Sat2/IMG_0085.jpg


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

ShockwaveCS said:


> this reminds me of my wheel project a while back.
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3919439-wheels-rotted-but-I-fixed-them!
> man it was a lot of work!
> 
> ...



I love those rims man :thumbup:.....When I was taping my lip off I loved the green on it. I only went with 1000 grit so far.....I still have to work up to 2000 :banghead:


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

Looking good..$300 was a good price

I would polish the lips first then tape them and paint...it will be a lot easier to clean up any paint that may get on the lip then it will be to fix the paint that could get scuffed while polishing the lips...
I'd polish them fully, all the way up to 2000, hit with a little mothers to make sure all scratches are out, tape, prime, paint, let dry 110%, one more coat of mothers...bam shuld look awesome !


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

TTurboNegro said:


> Looking good..$300 was a good price
> 
> I would polish the lips first then tape them and paint...it will be a lot easier to clean up any paint that may get on the lip then it will be to fix the paint that could get scuffed while polishing the lips...
> I'd polish them fully, all the way up to 2000, hit with a little mothers to make sure all scratches are out, tape, prime, paint, let dry 110%, one more coat of mothers...bam shuld look awesome !


I polished the lips all the way to 1000 grit. Im going to wet sand the lip and the centers in 2000 grit :laugh: Then polish the lips with mothers and the centers with a light compound.... Then a finish with a high polish wax :thumbup: Im going to throw on some new tires then throw them on to this....You have to forgive the old pic.... Its lower now and has a cupra lip on the front :thumbup:









Thanks for the input man :beer:


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

This rims actually remind me of the rims I had on my G35 but gunmetal :thumbup:


----------



## TTRU (Mar 5, 2006)

*Damn!*

I know how much work that was. Pentas or SM's - all those friggin spokes can lead to some seriously sore hands and fingers...










I ended up doing the lips too...











...and I kinda like the results 










Post up some pics when they're on - gonna look great!


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

Nice work man those look great!! I still have alot of work to do but I will post pics up once they are on the car:thumbup:


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Where did u find them? if you dont mind sharing.
im looking for some cheapooo rims too, and i would be more than happy to buy some that are not in the best shape.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Mantvis said:


> Where did u find them? if you dont mind sharing.
> im looking for some cheapooo rims too, and i would be more than happy to buy some that are not in the best shape.


The classifieds or craigslist:thumbup:. I got mine from a local in our club


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

Mantvis said:


> Where did u find them? if you dont mind sharing.
> im looking for some cheapooo rims too, and i would be more than happy to buy some that are not in the best shape.


PLAYED TT is right...I found them in the 5x100 classifieds! Its a lot of work, but if you put in the time on a worn out rim; its a great feeling when your done :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

1.8 skeet skeet said:


> PLAYED TT is right...I found them in the 5x100 classifieds! Its a lot of work, but if you put in the time on a worn out rim; its a great feeling when your done :thumbup:


Exactly. Plus you will be extra careful and take better care of them.


----------



## GoshGengstout (Oct 1, 2005)

:thumbup: good work!


----------



## Luis92 (Jan 25, 2011)

can you post more pics on the lip procces? i have similar rims and would like to paint the face and leave the lip alone, but lip is damaged a lil


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

PLAYED TT said:


> Exactly. Plus you will be extra careful and take better care of them.


Thats exactly right :thumbup:



GoshGengstout said:


> :thumbup: good work!


Thanks bro



Luis92 said:


> can you post more pics on the lip procces? i have similar rims and would like to paint the face and leave the lip alone, but lip is damaged a lil


Im going to start the third rim this weekend and I will post up the process of refinishing the lip for you.... Its not hard, it just takes alot of time and elbow grease :laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

1.8 skeet skeet said:


> Its not hard, it just takes alot of time and elbow grease :laugh:


Thats polishing in a nut shell:laugh:


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

PLAYED TT said:


> Thats polishing in a nut shell:laugh:


Haha thats so true man:laugh:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

1.8 skeet skeet said:


> Thats exactly right :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you want, I've made a DIY of when I polished an old set of lips I had..

http://forums.generationdub.com/showthread.php?t=26623


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

Neb said:


> If you want, I've made a DIY of when I polished an old set of lips I had..
> 
> http://forums.generationdub.com/showthread.php?t=26623



Thats an awesome write-up man....I think I might use 1500 Grit before the 2000 like you did :thumbup:


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Those wheels are looking awesome! :thumbup:






I especially love how this one looks! 


TTRU said:


>


Makes me wanna do this!! :thumbup::thumbup: Are those 18''s or 19''s


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

1.8 skeet skeet said:


> Thats an awesome write-up man....I think I might use 1500 Grit before the 2000 like you did :thumbup:


Makes a huge difference IMO


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Neb said:


> Makes a huge difference IMO


I used 1200 instead for mine because they were out of 1500. That works too. Just don't skip from 1000 to 2000 and you'll be ok.


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

Neb said:


> Makes a huge difference IMO





PLAYED TT said:


> I used 1200 instead for mine because they were out of 1500. That works too. Just don't skip from 1000 to 2000 and you'll be ok.


Thanks for your input guys.... As soon as it gets warm again im going to start back up :thumbup:


----------

